# Show tunes! Broadway Musicals



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfMW-qa5OZg


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2015)

Ooooh there are sooo many.....


Choices, choices.. 

My verrrry favourite....


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2015)

Chicago


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2015)

Streisand is more noted for this musical, but I like Judy Collins:


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2015)

From one of the best musicals that I saw on Broadway, "The Jersey Boys":


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2015)

"Jersey Boys" is a dandy! :yes:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2015)

From "Cats."


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2015)

I know this is a little old and a bit cheesy, but I'm a huge film musical fan...huge...and I have to tell you regardless of how many musicals I've watched I still say that no-one has ever had a more beautiful voice than Jane Powell when she sang this from 7 brides for 7 brothers.. 







 ...it still chokes me up after all these years  listening to her glorious voice


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

I never cared for Lee Marvin, mostly because of the smart a$$ characters he always played, and he can't sing very well.  But a snippet of this song was on a TV commercial yesterday so I tracked it down and really like it, probably because of the video, and because it's _almost_ believable.  It's from _Paint Your Wagon._ I think seeing the rest of the movie would ruin it, so I'll pass.  I'd rather speculate.


----------

